# Betsy Quilter: Please post pics of your KINDLE cover when you are finished.



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy:  very nice that you are making a custom cover.  Do share when you are done.  Kindle covers have taken on a life of their own on the forum.  We've seen all colors, fabrics, designs, textures.

Purses:  I, myself have bought several "kindle-friendly" purses.  My new criteria when shopping for a purse; if it can't accommodate the Kindle, I don't buy it; even if I like it.

Glad you are enjoying the Kindle; It's the love of my life.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Great...I can't wait to see!

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy this may be a business venture for you. I'll be waiting to see too.  

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear in mind it's a Kindle Cover Cover....  I have the stock cover and I'm covering it.  I thought about starting from scratch, but I thought why reinvent the wheel (since I don't mind the original cover, and it's working for me).  I'm just making a quilted cover because, well, it's what I do.

When I'm done, and have posted a picture, if any one is interested, we can talk!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You go girl...we await your unveiling.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Am looking forward to seeing your cover for the cover. I, too, find the Amazon cover just fine but boring. I purchased a "trade" size book cover from www.hiddensecretscovers.com and have found it to be quite nice. I am looking around for different covers so I can change the look of my kindle. (I am not associated with Hidden Secrets in any way.)


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi sem, I love these covers! ? How exactly do they work? Does the original kindle cover slide in them like a book would?


----------



## colleen (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bear in mind it's a Kindle Cover Cover.... I have the stock cover and I'm covering it. I thought about starting from scratch, but I thought why reinvent the wheel (since I don't mind the original cover, and it's working for me). I'm just making a quilted cover because, well, it's what I do.
> 
> When I'm done, and have posted a picture, if any one is interested, we can talk!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, did you ever post a picture of your Kindle Cover Cover? I saw your Palm T/X cover on another thread (GORGEOUS!!), but I can't find your cover cover. Please post!!!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the topic, but for some reason, I thought sjc was a man. I like the Gender feature we have on the board.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

CS: Are you trying to tell me I need to wax my mustache? I can out swear any guy and perhaps out drink Bacardi Jim with my 2 best friends "Marge & Rita"  Kidding; I'm a lady through and through...just like Audrey Hepburn in My Fair Lady.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

colleen said:


> Betsy, did you ever post a picture of your Kindle Cover Cover? I saw your Palm T/X cover on another thread (GORGEOUS!!), but I can't find your cover cover. Please post!!!


I posted a sneak peak, not sure where, goal is to post later today. Stay tuned! Knee surgery, therapy and life (and Kindleboards) keep getting in the way.

Betsy


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

sem said:


> Am looking forward to seeing your cover for the cover. I, too, find the Amazon cover just fine but boring. I purchased a "trade" size book cover from www.hiddensecretscovers.com and have found it to be quite nice. I am looking around for different covers so I can change the look of my kindle. (I am not associated with Hidden Secrets in any way.)


Sem, _Thank you so much_ for sharing this URL! I love these covers. Could you tell us if you Kindle is neekid in the trade Pb size? Would a covered Kindle fin inside?

Thanks again,

Marci


----------

